# MARINE LIFE SUPPORT SYSTEM (tips please)



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I was going to build a ten gallon marine life support system. can anybody give me tips on how to and whats best.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i do not fully understand. please explain alittle more


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I was going to have a ten gallon tank with ajustable lighting, waterflow, and other important factors so that I can hold any type of animal for a period of time for my friends like seahorses corals or anemones


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up.

well, seahorses are fragile organisms, that are extremely care dependent. i strongly advise not housing horses until you are well knowledgable on the subject. im sure after 30 minutes of reading seahorse care you'll decide it is too much to keep up with. 
corals and anemones need a tank that has alk, calcium, magnesium levels stable for survival. anemones should be housed in a more "established" tank to ensure its stability. if an anemone dies it will "nuke" your livestock.

ill start with a few questions, what kind of lighting and how is it adjustable? what kind of anemone were you thinking, and what kind of fish (if any) do you plan on housing?
my intention is not to discourage you from keeping a saltwater tank but to inform you prior. please do countless hours of research to ensure your success as well as learning the right way of doing things the first time around. if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

The thing is that i've been a marine hobbiest for awhile now and like there are light filxtures with multiple types of lighting all separatly controlled

for example a single fixture may contain

LEDs
Flourescent
Metal Halide
Compact Flourescent
Actinic
And other things as well


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

right, a common pre built fixture is MH with power compacts and LED moonlights.
actinic is a type of bulb not lighting.


----------

